# Best "ride on" for tall Toddler



## kimberb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone!

A friend of mine wants to buy my almost two year old a wooden ride on toy...

In looking around so far, the ones she's tried (plan toys tractor/car, radio flyer car) are very low to the ground and she doesn't have much room to maneuver her legs to push. She looks rather like an adult on a tricycle!







The plastic ones are bigger, but would prefer wood, and my friend's a bit of a design buff so I know he'd rather get something that's not fisher price!









Does anyone out there have any ideas? Any experience with almost 2 year olds and "Like a Bikes" or similar????

Thanks so much!

Kimberley


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

I was going to recommend something like a LikeABike. My dd is 22 months, and I would say her height is very "normal" (haven't measured her in ages







). I have friends with toddlers all the same age, and they are all almost exactly the same height (boys and girls). So if your dd is taller than the "norm", then I would guess that your dd is taller than mine.

Anyway, I've been obsessing over balance bikes, and eagerly waiting for dd to be old enough for one







. We just got a Kinderbike (would love a LikeABike, but can't justify the cost), and it is too big for dd







. The LAB goes as low as 13", the Kinderbike goes to 14". She is so close to reaching on the Kinderbike! She can touch with her tippy toes, but she is not coordinated enough, and dosen't understand the concept behind the toy well enough for this to work. Anyway, it's possible that if your dd is taller, and the LAB is 1" shorter, then it may work for her. There are also a ton of different LAB-type bikes ... I posted a bunch of links in a recent thread; I'll try to find it, rather than typing them all in again.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Links with info on more bikes here and here.


----------



## flowers (Apr 8, 2004)

We got ds a balance bike for his 2 y/o b-day and he hasn't been able to use it yet (it is 8 months later) b/c he is too short. He isn't tall for his age but he isn't that short either. I would have waited if I could do it again.

He loves his 3 wheeled tricycle though. It was great to watch him master pedaling and now he flies around.


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

target has a woodend balancing bike for about 50 bucks...

also if you are looking for a ride on you might want to consider the wheely bug...it is awesome...I have the small one and my 3 year old can ride it, but it's for my one year old...if I were getting a two year old one I would go with the large I think...

It is great becasue it has casters intead of wheels so it can go in all directions making it easier for them to manouver. Every child that has ever been to my house has loved it!!! They are great....

http://www.wheelybug.com/


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myrmom* 
target has a woodend balancing bike for about 50 bucks...

We bought this and returned it because it was HUGE!!!! I think it would be too big, even for a tall 2yo.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanana* 
We bought this and returned it because it was HUGE!!!! I think it would be too big, even for a tall 2yo.

My 2 yr old fits on it but she's not quite ready for it.


----------



## kimberb (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for your feedback everyone!

Apart from the balance bikes, are there any other ideas??

She's been much more drawn to the "car" and trike style cars then the bikes, in fact I couldn't get her to try it in the store, so it's more like a last resort right now if I can't find anything else big enough. I'm not certain how tall she is, but know she's in the 90% for her age, so definetley above average! I'll have to measure her....

Thanks!!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

We love our metal Radio Flyer trike. My oldest got it for Xmas, a month before his second birthday, and could push it around with his feet (pedalling came later). My 17 mo. old can't wait to be tall enough to ride it!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ride ons work best if the child's thighs are parallel to the ground. Our tall 6 yo can still ride some of our ride on toys (though his knees are practically around his chin!), so I wouldn't worry too much about them being too small. I'd go for something she's interested in and developmentally able to do - which would be a ride on where she can put both feet on the ground and push.

Here are more options (or at least websites to browse)
Classic flyer first trike
Radio Flyer Tiny Trike
One Step Ahead Sports "Car"

If you're willing to go 'high end' Nova Natural has some nice things:
Riding Excavator
Ride on Truck


----------

